# BB's tonight



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

went on at 3:45.  I'm going 2-1-1, and will adjust in the final hour.

These are one of the slabs I got for $3.45.






Membrane removed..








rubbed with Wolferub...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Enjoy Capt. For the price you paid they will taste even better!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

unless they are spoiled or something!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> unless they are spoiled or something!



You would know that as soon as you opened the package.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

Didn't smell bad!...got ready to foil and no apple juice!  So...
I added some jalapeno tangerine jam I had, and a little water, and wrapped it up!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 11, 2005)

JALAPENO TANGERINE JAM!
Sorry about the caps but that is something I gotta find Captain. Oh, I started the chili dog sauce a minute ago. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2005)

I thought you were comming to Chuck town this weekend.  Here I see your on the rib express.  What's up wid dat?        I had plenty of room left on the OK Joe.  You could have been part of the "experiment" free of charge.  You can't beat a space on the Joe for free.  

I hope your cook was a success.   A Pit Master without apple juice?? I'm not sure I would spread that around.  Tangerine Jalapeno Jam... never though of that combo.  Then again I had pineapple harbanero on my ribs today! =D>  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah I got your second hand invitation...my daughter (13 years old)  suddenly decided that dad wasn't so uncool that he couldn't take her to the beach!  By the way, I've got a lovely smokering now, and got off the beach just before the plateau level.

  Hurting but q-ng.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2005)

An invitation to a first rate BBQ man like yourself is always standing first hand.  You're welcome to the spare room anytime you get the chance.  I'll even invite Finney over.  You gotta be careful with Finney though, he ain't the prettiest figure on the block and might scare the kids.   :grin:     :razz: .  My 13 yr old girl and yours could probably get together and commiserate about uncool dads.   :!:   

Solarcane, Aloe Gel, and Gin are my home remedies for self inflicted smoke ring.  You beach guys ought to be immune.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

you'd think, but I'm much happier in my hammock than on the beach.

Scenery's not bad though!

 :beach:


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> You gotta be careful with Finney though, he ain't the prettiest figure on the block
> Jack


That must be one really gook looking block you are referencing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm at work now, but when I get home I'll post a pic of the ribs...my neighbor distracted me and they were just a little dry, just a little, ut still great..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Final product...great flavor.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

They didn't look dry in the picture.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

well, not dry, just not quite as juicy as I wanted.  These were enhanced with 10 percent, and I thought they were a little salty.  I wonder if cooking em that long with all that salt water in there may dry em out a little.

  You know me, I've never cooked anything I completely liked!  Still good though!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> They didn't look dry in the picture.  :!:



Yeah Cappy, they looked great!  What's with the Pepsi can?? :winkie:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack and Pepsi, wolfaholic.  There was plenty of your favorite brand of beer involved.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jack and Pepsi, wolfaholic.  There was plenty of your favorite brand of beer involved.



Okay, you passed!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

I was drinking and never thinking!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was drinking and never thinking!



Nothing wrong with that! Great looking ribs Capt!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was drinking and never thinking!



That has to end up as somebody's sig.  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2005)

Sure looks Yummy Capn! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

now why you'd say that Raine?  Now that I think about it....um....
a little!  Dadgummit, you just ruined my $3.45 rack of bb's!

I've got 3 left, I'll figure out a way to get that salt outa there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Capt, I'll get the salt out for you. Justfreeze the rest and send to me!


----------

